# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  SOS Adoption chat

## France34

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* JOUFFLU
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 12 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 34 - Hérault
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0434539085
*E-mail :* mf.alet@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,

Je m'appelle Joufflu et je cherche une association pour me faire adopter. J'ai environ 8 ans, je suis castré et j aime beaucoup me lover au soleil et dans la maison. 

Je me suis installé chez une dame gravement malade et qui voudrait me trouver un autre foyer rapidement. 

Cette dame a contacté toutes les associations de la région de Béziers pour mon adoption sans résultat jusqu'à aujourd'hui. 

Bonnes fêtes de fin d année à ceux qui m'adopteront.

Joufflu

----------


## myrtille12

Cette personne a-t-elle parlé à sa famille de son chat ? 
Les voisins aussi quelquefois peuvent par solidarité prendre le chat ? 

Il faudrait effectivement trouver une solution avant le décès de la maîtresse, sinon le chat risque de se retrouver en fourrière, et ce serait dramatique pour lui.

----------


## France34

Merci , Myrtille12 , d'avoir lu mon annonce . C'est chez moi que le chat s'est installé il y a plus d'un an et comme j'ai une maladie neuro-musculaire dégénérative à un stade avancé , je voudrais lui trouver un autre foyer dès que possible car je n'ai que mon fils pour famille ; il prendra mon chat de 15 ans chez lui, mais pas l'autre car il est en appartement et a déjà un chat qui n'est pas commode ! J'ai mis une affiche sur mon portail, mais personne ne s'est manifesté . J'ai contacté Valérie il y a 6 mois car j'ai été FA pour le CSCA et SOS Adoption 34 avant d'être malade , mais je n'ai pas encore de nouvelles de sa part . Peut-être pourriez-vous lui en parler ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Bien peinée pour votre état de santé Jespère que vous ne souffrez pas trop Courage à vous
C'est gentil de votre part de chercher pour ce beau chat Mettre des affichettes un peu partout chez les commerçants, vétérinaires, journaux ....Il faut essayer partout FB, twitter instagram




> 'Jai contacté Valérie il y a 6 mois car j'ai été FA pour le CSCA et SOS Adoption 34 avant d'être malade , mais je n'ai pas encore de nouvelles de sa part .


 J'ose espérer qu'elle n'oublie pas votre demande car ce ne serait que rendre service à une ancienne FA qui l'a dépannée

----------


## myrtille12

J'ai transmis le message en faisant un copier-collé, j'espère qu'elle vous contactera et vous reconnaîtra surtout. 
Sinon vous pouvez l'appeler ou appeler michèle perlini , 
Ou encore plus simple, vous me donnez en mp votre tél et je transmettrai ?

----------


## France34

Merci, MARIEJOLIE , de vous inquiéter pour ma santé : je n'ai pas de douleurs (c'est déjà ça!) mais j'ai de plus en plus de difficultés à me tenir debout et à marcher . J'espère trouver un bon adoptant pour ce chat car il est intelligent et en recherche d'affection : il dort toutes les nuits sur mon lit !
Merci, Myrtille 12, d'avoir transmis le message à Valérie . J'ai aussi contacté Catherine FERRER qui m'a dit qu'elle transmettait à Alexandra mais pas de nouvelles non plus . Je sais , pour avoir été dans ce milieu , que ce n'est pas facile de trouver des FA ou des adoptants , surtout pour un chat adulte !

----------


## France34

Une dame d'une association est venu voir le chat ; elle l'a trouvé très beau ! Elle a dit qu'elle allait essayer de lui trouver une FA puis un adoptant . Ce serait bien que d'autres associations se manifestent pour trouver vite une solution pour lui !

----------


## France34

J'avais oublié de dire que je paierai les frais vétérinaires : vaccins , tests , identification ; il est déjà castré .

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> J'avais oublié de dire que je paierai les frais vétérinaires : vaccins , tests , identification ; il est déjà castré .


Merci pour ce chat et espérons que l'association fasse le maximum

----------


## Ioko

je partage pour ce superbe chat,courage France,j éspère votre guérison .

----------


## France34

Merci, IOKO et MARIEJOLIE !

----------


## France34

Pour les associations qui voudraient trouver une famille à ce minet , je dois dire que c'est un véritable pot de colle ! Il partage ses journées entre des balades dehors et des roupillons dedans et il me suit partout ! Est-ce qu'il y en aura une qui va s'occuper de lui ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Donc la dame de l'asso qui est venue n'a pas pris Joufflu? as tu appeler toutes les assos du 34 ? je pense que tu en as parlé au véto, mis des affiches, des annonces partout où c'est possible
Son âge est un peu un handicap mais tu devrais y arriver

----------


## France34

Je n'ai pas de nouvelles de la dame qui est venue voir le chat le 28/12 . J'ai contacté toutes les associations prés de Béziers , notamment celles pour lesquelles j'avais été FA pour chiens ,sans résultats ! D'autres assos m'ont dit qu'elles étaient trop loin !  J'ai vu le véto qui a appelé une asso qui lui a 3 fois raccroché au nez ! Tout le monde n'est pas clean , dans la PA !

----------


## France34

Les assos étant muettes, peut-être y aurait-il quelqu'un qui pourrait se proposer comme famille d'accueil , ou mieux comme adoptant ! Ma maladie étant dégénérative , elle s'est aggravée ces temps-ci et je ne voudrais pas que Joufflu aille à la SPA qui , peut-être, ne le voudra pas, ce qui le conduirait à la rue . Merci d'avance pour les propositions !

----------


## France34

Je fais encore un appel désespéré aux associations ou aux particuliers qui voudraient bien prendre en charge JOUFFLU . Nous sommes dans la région de Béziers . D'un jour à l'autre , il peut se trouver à la rue ou pire : s'il va à la SPA , étant donné qu'il a 9 ans selon un véto, 7 ans selon un autre , je crains qu'il soit "indésirable " . Je peux donner un compte-rendu médical de mon état de santé . Qui aura pitié de nous ?

----------


## Gwenie

Je lis dans votre premier message que vous avez contacté les associations autour de Bézier; avez-vous aussi contacté des associations d'autres régions? Un covoiturage pourra sans doute être mis en place pour qu'il la rejoigne.

----------


## CNiki

Bonjour 
Étant non loin de chez vous je vais en parler autour.
Un jardin est il obligatoire pour joufflu?
S entend il avc les autres chats.
Je ne vois pas de photo s pour partager?

----------


## Gwenie

> .
> Je ne vois pas de photo s pour partager?


Il y a des photos dans le premier message.

----------


## France34

Merci Gwenie et CNiki de vous intéresser à nous . JOUFFLU aime sortir à l'extérieur , quoiqu'il passe beaucoup de temps sur un fauteuil . Avec les personnes , c'est un pot de colle , mais avec les chats mâles , ce n'est pas l'entente cordiale , hélas ; je crois qu'il est jaloux .

----------


## France34

J'avais contacté une asso mais elle ne s'occupait que de chiens , cependant elle a eu la gentillesse d'insister auprés de la dame qui était venue le voir et celle-ci l'a amené cet après midi ! J'espère qu'elle va lui trouver une bonne famille adoptive et que je pourrais bientôt faire mettre ce post dans " Les Adoptés" !

----------


## Gwenie

Ah super, ça bouge! On croise les doigts pour qu'il trouve rapidement une famille aimante.

----------


## myrtille12

Très contente aussi !

----------


## France34

La dame qui est venue chercher JOUFFLU et qui le garde chez elle pour l'évaluer en vue d'une adoption , m'a téléphoné qu'il était adorable !   ::

----------


## France34

La dame de l'association qui est venue chercher JOUFFLU m'a envoyé un mail avec des photos dans sa FA : rebaptisé COPAIN , il est installé tranquillement sur un lit entre un autre minet et un chien ! Je vais demander à la Modération de remettre le post dans les adoptions normales ; ainsi ça ne gènera pas les adoptions SOS !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Voilà une très bonne nouvelle ::

----------


## doriant

sur sa fiche d'annonce, le prenom est-il devenu copain du coup ?

----------


## doriant

est-ce qu'on sait quelle asso a pris en charge ce chat ?

----------


## France34

Excusez-moi, Doriant ; je n'avais pas vu votre message du 25:5 . L'intitulé du post n'a pas changé . J'aurai voulu mettre les photos que l'asso m'a envoyées chez sa FA , mais je ne sais pas le faire (C'est mon fils qui a crée le post et il n'habite pas avec moi!) . Je vais contacter l'asso " Felis Canis association" pour qu'elle me donne des nouvelles de JOUFFLU/COPAIN . Peut-être est-il adopté .

----------


## doriant

France je vous mp pr savoir comment ajouter fotos.

Grace à l'info asso, g retrouvé cela sur fb



*CARACTERE* : Me voilà arriver chez Felis Canis depuis peu du haut de mes 11 ans! Je suis en cours de check up même si je suis en pleine forme, l'asso veut quand même vérifier mes reins et me tester fiv felv :-)
tout va bien, je suis identifié et castré et j'adore les calinous! Un panier retraite pour moi?
Je suis très affectueux, je ne demande qu'un toit définitif et une vie tranquille à vos côtés! – à Valros, Languedoc-Roussillon, France.

feliscanis.association@gmail.com

----------


## France34

Merci, Doriant ! C'est bien lui !

Voici les photos que la dame m'avait envoyées .

----------


## France34

Mon fils a transféré les photos de JOUFFLU/COPAIN mais pas dans le bon message ! ::

----------


## France34

La dame de l'association m'a dit que COPAIN allait bien , toujours dans sa FA , mais il avait des demandes d'adoption ! J'espère que ça va vite se conclure ! ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Super nouvelle qui, comme vous, j;"spère va se conclure favorablement
Et vous souhaite une meilleure santé

----------

